# Colorado Central Baggage Car #2



## Mike Lafond (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Folks:

I am putting up some pictures of my first scratch building project. This project was made possible by David Fletcher who allowed me to use his CAD drawings of #2 (thanks again David). Stan Cedarleaf made up the decals for me (thanks again Stan).

The only things purchased for this project besides the polystyrene, where the couplers, brake hand wheels and ratchet/pawl castings from Ozark Miniatures, some dollar store chain, and small hinges for the end doors. Well yes, and the paint.

The trucks are Billmeyer and Small 4 foot wheel base. The side frames and bolster are 3d printed and the printed parts glue on over a steel frame. The steel frame was cnc machined and I machined the wheel sets. 

For the interior I built everything. The pot belly stove is 3d printed copy of an Empire Caboose stove. I made the conductor following the method in issues of GR.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That came out very nice Mike, good to see people building again.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice rendition!!!

Thanks for sharing your oldie!!

Happy train running.....

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work, Mike. Scratchbuilding and kitbashing are what keeps the hobby going.

Welcome to the forums, and let us see more of your work.

Larry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Great! I love the trucks. The EBT had a number of cars that rode on "U" pedestal trucks; they're quite distinctive. It's cool to see them properly modeled. They set the car off nicely.

Later,

K


----------



## Mike Lafond (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words folks.

Kevin, I think my next car (which will be a Colorado Central long coach) I will try to print functional Billmeyer and Small trucks using Shapeways to print it in brass..... of course doing so will significantly increase the build time.

Mike


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

"...of course doing so will significantly increase the build time."

To say nothing of the expense! But I'd love to see it! Do you have a source for drawings? I know the Friends of the EBT had replica "U" pedestal trucks produced for one of their restoration projects. I'm sure there are drawings for those, though what form they are in, I don't know. 

(And in the off chance Shapeways comes back with an affordable estimate, I'd be interested.)

Later,

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Mike... The interior detail is exceptional....

Great job...


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice indeed.
Great example of what can be done.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Mike Lafond (Apr 28, 2010)

I do not have drawings other than the ones shown in Bruce Macgregor's "the Birth of California Narrow Gauge" and the photos of the trucks in the Masterclass articles for the Carter Combine. After that it is "guess and go".

I would like better drawings, but at the end of the day, it is a small model and the best I would do would be springs on the equilizer bar and fake leaf springs in the middle.

As far as shapeways, yeah it is probably going to be expensive. (worth it perhaps for a single show piece model, but after that....)

Mike


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Great details. I noted that it's based on the Carter Bros. design and it really does look like it belongs with some of the coaches preserved at the California Railroad Museum, can't tell you had to guess at anything!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, nice work! Really looks good.


----------

